# Arizona VS Texas: Moving from NZ



## DominicFG (Oct 19, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I am completely new to this forum, and I look forward to hearing stories from those that have moved to the U.S. I think it's great having a forum like this - I'm hoping it'll become a valuable tool throughout my decision process.

A bit about me. I am from NZ, lived here for 10 years, used to live in Toronto, Canada. 
Currently 20 years of age, currently studying to become a registered nurse here in NZ.
I am aware that I'll need to pass a test in the U.S. to be eligible to practice. 
My Mother is a US Citizen, I am *not* a US citizen but I believe an immediate family member can petition for a green card, I am also a Canadian and NZ Citizen. Unfortunately my mother wasn't actually fully(?) aware she was a US born citizen (don't ask me how she didn't know because I found out for her ref. 14th amendment). She lived in Canada as a Canadian most her life from a very young age. She has not gotten a US passport or any other documentation, she does have a birth certificate originating from PA, USA, but that is all. She is planning to get her US passport in the near future and claim citizenship.

Can she petition for me for a green card from NZ? Can I do the entire process overseas? 

After completing my degree and gaining clinical experience I'd like to make the move. Within 3-5 years time. 

I'm looking for a place where I can practice nursing and would like to gain valuable skills and experience at a leading professional hospital. NZ is behind in technological advancements in the field, and I would like to practice at the forefront of it all. 

I am looking for a place with friendly people, a place with plenty of opportunity, good schooling, relatively low cost of living, good value real estate, relatively low crime and good weather (I hate rain and cold winters). The US appeals to me as a place to raise a family - plenty of places to take kids to (theme parks, museums...etc), Halloween, Thanksgiving, Christmas and other celebrations are wholeheartedly celebrated unlike here in NZ. I feel isolated here in NZ and would love to live in a real country with full of opportunity and things to keep me busy. 

I am currently single, and feel a move in my early years would benefit me, easier to settle, not currently married and/or with kids. 

I am politically more conservative, with a strong belief in self responsibility, and I have a deep respect for the U.S. constitution. I completely respect the second amendment of the bill of rights; I am a dedicated and passionate sports shooter and I would love to be in a community where shooting sports are encouraged, with good gun laws (ownership of firearms + carrying concealed/open). 

I believe in the basic human right to self defence. I am sick and tired of living in such a politically correct liberal country, run by politicians who are often so out of touch with its people. Apologies for being political and bold, but this is something I feel strongly about. 

Issues with NZ:
The cost of living is high in NZ, real estate is unaffordable, isolation is felt, lack of opportunity, cannot agree with political view

Things I'm worried about particularly:
US PR
Adapting to either states culturally- are people generally accepting of other cultures/accents in AZ/TX?
Cost of living - compared to NZ, cheap or expensive?
Health Care
Anything else I should be really worried about - please let me know!

If anyone believes from experience that one place would benefit me over the other, please let me know. Thanks everyone, love to hear anything back, to get a better insight as to which place to choose. :juggle: Thank you so much and sorry for the novel!!


----------



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

We moved from Texas. I lived in California and Texas in the USA. I think Texas varies dependent on area you choose. We lived in Dallas which is more expensive than smaller towns in the countryside but much more diverse and certainly more liberal. None of our friends were from Texas. We had friends from Bulgaria, Russia, China, Malaysia, Greece, Canada, UK, Mexico, India, and numerous other states. Dallas is very diverse and welcoming of other cultures. If you live out further from the city you may not find the same. I think it entirely depends on the town. The Dallas area comprises many cities within a 50 mile radius all with unique cultures. If you list other things you are interested in perhaps recommendations of specific areas can be recommended. 

I can't speak to Arizona as I have only visited there.


----------



## thirst4travel (Dec 21, 2011)

Are you certain you aren't eligible for/ entitled to U.S. citizenship through being born to a U.S. citizen? Seems to me that your mother, though unaware, was a U.S. citizen from the time she was born. She never renounced it. Wouldn't that make you eligible for citizenship through birth?


----------



## thirst4travel (Dec 21, 2011)

I lived in Arizona for 6 years. It is a very firearm friendly state. It also needs healthcare workers. Lots of retirees which makes for a good sized geriatric population. The urban areas of Phoenix and Tucson have pretty diverse populations with the Phoenix metropolitan area having a lot larger population. (I think it is the 5th largest in the U.S. now.) It is also considered to have a more politically conservative tone to it than Tucson which is considered to be the most liberal area of Arizona. However, there are plenty of type of people in both areas so you have a diversity of views. Both the Phoenix and Tucson area are open and accustomed to people coming from other places. It used to be a surprise while living in Arizona when I met someone that was actually FROM (born and raised in) Arizona. Most folks living there seem to be originally from somewhere else. Some locals jokingly referred to the Phoenix area as "Los Angeles , Arizona" due to all of the southern California transplants.


----------



## DominicFG (Oct 19, 2014)

thirst4travel said:


> I lived in Arizona for 6 years. It is a very firearm friendly state. It also needs healthcare workers. Lots of retirees which makes for a good sized geriatric population. The urban areas of Phoenix and Tucson have pretty diverse populations with the Phoenix metropolitan area having a lot larger population. (I think it is the 5th largest in the U.S. now.) It is also considered to have a more politically conservative tone to it than Tucson which is considered to be the most liberal area of Arizona. However, there are plenty of type of people in both areas so you have a diversity of views. Both the Phoenix and Tucson area are open and accustomed to people coming from other places. It used to be a surprise while living in Arizona when I met someone that was actually FROM (born and raised in) Arizona. Most folks living there seem to be originally from somewhere else. Some locals jokingly referred to the Phoenix area as "Los Angeles , Arizona" due to all of the southern California transplants.


Hello thirst4travel, thank you very much for your great insight into AZ. I'm happy to hear that there's a need for healthcare workers. I have been particularly interested in Phoenix. 

Was there anything about AZ that you really, really disliked? Something I should be weary of? 

While it's important to me to live in a more conservative place - I can definitely cope with differences in opinion - I don't want to live in a place that's "closed minded". So I'm also happy to hear about the diversity there. 
Would you happen to know much about schooling in Phoenix? I'm worried about horrendous fees to be able to send [future kids] to a decent school. Also, would you be able to recommend any nice suburbs to live in? As a RN I won't be living on a tremendous salary, so I'm looking for a decent middle class suburb to live in with low crime, nice houses/roads and schools. 
Unfortunately I'm not eligible for citizenship as my mother didn't live in the US long enough when I was born [abroad]. I don't know much about petition via immediate family and the time it takes - that's the very first thing I'm interested in - if moving isn't a possibility, I wouldn't want to use up your time! 
Thank you trememdously


----------



## DominicFG (Oct 19, 2014)

Hi lovestravel, thank you very much for your input. I am particularly interested in a nice middle class suburb to live in with decent housing. Ideally it would be a low crime area, with reasonably priced real estate, decent schools close to home (which aren't horrendously expensive) - basically looking for an area which will be best suited for my income (RN). I would love to live on the outskirts of a city where travelling to work isn't too tedious and I can enjoy peace outside the city, yet still travel into the city as needed for work/shopping/dining...etc. 
State gun laws are also important to me as I love shooting sports - passion of mine.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If I understand correctly, your mother does not now live in the US. If that is the case, you're pretty much up Ye Olde Creek without a paddle. In order to sponsor a family member for a Green Card, the US citizen has to be resident in the US (in order to be able to take financial responsibility for the sponsored family member).

If she is US resident, then she needs to be earning at least $19,000 or thereabouts in order to be allowed to sponsor you. (The precise figure is based on the government "poverty level" according to household size.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## DominicFG (Oct 19, 2014)

Bevdeforges said:


> If I understand correctly, your mother does not now live in the US. If that is the case, you're pretty much up Ye Olde Creek without a paddle. In order to sponsor a family member for a Green Card, the US citizen has to be resident in the US (in order to be able to take financial responsibility for the sponsored family member).
> 
> If she is US resident, then she needs to be earning at least $19,000 or thereabouts in order to be allowed to sponsor you. (The precise figure is based on the government "poverty level" according to household size.)
> Cheers,
> Bev


Thank you for this. I wasn't aware of this. 
I believe that registered nurses on on a job shortage list as professional workers? 
How does this fact help with my case in order to attain a green card via immigration visa upon job offer? 
She currently does live with me in NZ but she may also consider a move (although not hedging on that fact).


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Unfortunately for you, the "special" visa category for nurses was dropped a few years ago. You would need to find a job with a hospital (or in some other capacity) where the employer was willing and able to sponsor you for a work visa - and right now that's not easy.

It's still the middle of the night over in the US. In a few hours the folks in the US will wake up and come online with a few more details for you.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## DominicFG (Oct 19, 2014)

Bevdeforges said:


> Unfortunately for you, the "special" visa category for nurses was dropped a few years ago. You would need to find a job with a hospital (or in some other capacity) where the employer was willing and able to sponsor you for a work visa - and right now that's not easy.
> 
> It's still the middle of the night over in the US. In a few hours the folks in the US will wake up and come online with a few more details for you.
> Cheers,
> Bev


I thought that might have been the case. So under these circumstances petition via immediate family member (if my mother was to move to the US) would be my best option? Would you know of a time frame from the point of applying to attaining a green card? Thank you for your help and I do look forward to hearing from more people in a few hours. Just about bedtime here in NZ!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

DominicFG said:


> I thought that might have been the case. So under these circumstances petition via immediate family member (if my mother was to move to the US) would be my best option? Would you know of a time frame from the point of applying to attaining a green card? Thank you for your help and I do look forward to hearing from more people in a few hours. Just about bedtime here in NZ!


If your mother were to move to the US, she would need to get herself established first (i.e. with a job paying enough to serve as a sponsor) - and then there is the little matter of tax returns. From what you have said, it sounds as if she hasn't been filing US tax returns all this time, and showing that she is up to date on her US tax filings is another requirement (I think) of sponsoring a close family member for a Green Card.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

If you qualify for a visa there are tons of places of employment in healthcare throughout the DFW area. The areas to the north of Dallas have a little bit lower crime rates than South of Dallas. McKinney was just rated as the #1 city in America to live but it is a bit more expensive than some of the other surrounding areas.

Dependant on where you work some folks will commute up at an hour. There are some light rail options going mainly into the city. We lived in allen at one point and it was a quiet safe family community that was very affordable and my husband took the train each day into the city. Once our kids graduated we moved into the city because we didn't want the family type community any longer. Things in Texas are really sprawled out so you really need to look at commute time before deciding. 

Public schools are free and there are many good ones depending on area. Private schools can be anywhere from $10,000 to $30,000 a year.

Check www.realtor.com for sale and rental listings in different areas to get pricing. If you buy, property taxes can vary by city. Rentals will only have additional utilities such as electricity, water and maybe gas. There is no state income tax in Texas (at least not yet).

Shopping is everywhere in the Dallas area. You can find anything you want there. When I go back to visit, it always seems to me to be a city full of shopping centres. Just one after the other. Nothing but shopping. Everywhere you look. I can't even count how many malls. Throw in all the strip shopping centres and it would be impossible to count. When I visit, I shop and eat Mexican food.


----------



## thirst4travel (Dec 21, 2011)

I thought that unless your mother, if born on U.S. soil (she was born in Pennsylvania? ), was born to a foreign diplomat or some other recognized foreign official or renounced her citizenship she retained her citizenship for life no matter where she lived. If that is the case, you as her child should be eligible for acquisition of citizenship. I'm no immigration attorney, however. I just think you should explore that avenue a bit further. I know every case is different but I personally know of someone who obtained citizenship through a parent who had renounced their U.S. citizenship. Can't hurt too much looking more into it.
As far as Arizona goes, a lot of folks don't like desert living. They say it isn't green enough. I didn't mind it. I thought it was beautiful. There are a lot of critters there that can be dangerous especially to pets like scorpions, killer bees, diamondack rattlesnakes, various species of spiders, Gila monsters, mountain lions, bobcats, coyotes and javelina etc. There is also something called "valley fever " which I had never heard of until moving out there. It is a fungal infection basically caused by breathing in dust / soil containing a certain type of fungus. Symptoms can range from unnoticeable in some individuals to possibly causing death in others.
As a whole, the primary and secondary educational system in Arizona ranked poor as compared to the rest of the U.S. while I was living there. I think it was like 48th out of 50. With that being said, some of the individual schools ranked within top 10 nationally. How they figure the rankings I am unaware. My guess is it was from national test scores. I am one that doesn't buy too much into rankings when it comes to stuff like that. You can send some kids into the supposed worst schools and they will come out ahead. While others can be sent to the supposed best schools and still wind up idiots. I guess it is the work a family puts into educating their own children partly and the child plus a number of immeasurable variables. I'm sure.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

First mother has to document her US citizenship and get her taxes taken care of. Is she qualified to hand US citizenship to her daughter?

Chapter 5, Part H, Volume 12 - Child Residing Outside of the United States (INA 322) | Policy Manual | USCIS


----------



## thirst4travel (Dec 21, 2011)

That there is a great link. Thanks twostep!


----------



## DominicFG (Oct 19, 2014)

twostep said:


> First mother has to document her US citizenship and get her taxes taken care of. Is she qualified to hand US citizenship to her daughter?
> 
> Chapter 5, Part H, Volume 12 - Child Residing Outside of the United States (INA 322) | Policy Manual | USCIS


Wait...what? 
I fully comply with the above link... aside from the fact that I am 20 years of age. Does this mean that's I've missed my opportunity by two years? If that's the case... goodness me.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

The option of your mother returning to the US to sponsor your Green Card

Visa Bulletin For October 2014


----------



## DominicFG (Oct 19, 2014)

thirst4travel said:


> I thought that unless your mother, if born on U.S. soil (she was born in Pennsylvania? ), was born to a foreign diplomat or some other recognized foreign official or renounced her citizenship she retained her citizenship for life no matter where she lived. If that is the case, you as her child should be eligible for acquisition of citizenship. I'm no immigration attorney, however. I just think you should explore that avenue a bit further. I know every case is different but I personally know of someone who obtained citizenship through a parent who had renounced their U.S. citizenship. Can't hurt too much looking more into it.
> As far as Arizona goes, a lot of folks don't like desert living. They say it isn't green enough. I didn't mind it. I thought it was beautiful. There are a lot of critters there that can be dangerous especially to pets like scorpions, killer bees, diamondack rattlesnakes, various species of spiders, Gila monsters, mountain lions, bobcats, coyotes and javelina etc. There is also something called "valley fever " which I had never heard of until moving out there. It is a fungal infection basically caused by breathing in dust / soil containing a certain type of fungus. Symptoms can range from unnoticeable in some individuals to possibly causing death in others.
> As a whole, the primary and secondary educational system in Arizona ranked poor as compared to the rest of the U.S. while I was living there. I think it was like 48th out of 50. With that being said, some of the individual schools ranked within top 10 nationally. How they figure the rankings I am unaware. My guess is it was from national test scores. I am one that doesn't buy too much into rankings when it comes to stuff like that. You can send some kids into the supposed worst schools and they will come out ahead. While others can be sent to the supposed best schools and still wind up idiots. I guess it is the work a family puts into educating their own children partly and the child plus a number of immeasurable variables. I'm sure.


Citizenship Through Parents | USCIS

Sadly, I don't meet any of this criteria simply because my mother didn't live in the US for long enough. But I'm hoping that even if I'm still over 18 I may be eligible for citizenship. Otherwise, I'm not sure what else I could do regarding citizenship. Otherwise I'll have to get sponsored by my mother (but means she has to reside in the US) which she may not be willing to do. 
Missing out by two years would be shame, but hey, there's nothing that can be done about it if it's the case. It is what it is. 

Interesting perspective about education. I can agree with you there completely. Spending horrendous amounts of money by no means guarantees success for the child.


----------



## DominicFG (Oct 19, 2014)

twostep said:


> The option of your mother returning to the US to sponsor your Green Card
> 
> Visa Bulletin For October 2014


Would you know how long it takes to physically get the green card in hand? 
I would fall under 1st priority (F1). Thanks.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

DominicFG said:


> Would you know how long it takes to physically get the green card in hand?
> I would fall under 1st priority (F1). Thanks.


Applications 05/2007 are currently being processed. Each application is different.

What makes you think that things are really different in the US? Every day life is every day life, politicians are politicians, education breaking the bank depends on the student.


----------



## DominicFG (Oct 19, 2014)

twostep said:


> Applications 05/2007 are currently being processed. Each application is different.
> 
> What makes you think that things are really different in the US? Every day life is every day life, politicians are politicians, education breaking the bank depends on the student.


It's very subjective, and depends on what you're looking for in life. 
Certain things in life will mean more to me than others. 
There are aspects in US culture that are very enticing for me. 
However, I will have to weigh everything up (this is what I'm trying to achieve here by speaking to all of you here) to see if the move will benefit me more than staying here in NZ.
Thus far, immigration looks like a nightmare, and I cannot acquire citizenship via naturalization. 
Plenty to consider.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

What is enticing?


----------



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

I find it interesting how others find America so enticing. We constantly have people ask us why in the world we would move to England. They almost always say they love America and would love to move there. We absolutely love england and want to stay here. I don't know if it's a 'grass is greener' thing or if some people just aren't suited to the country in which they were born. It's a shame it's so hard to move around. Too bad we just can't trade palaces with someone who wants to switch.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

lovestravel said:


> I find it interesting how others find America so enticing. We constantly have people ask us why in the world we would move to England. They almost always say they love America and would love to move there. We absolutely love england and want to stay here. I don't know if it's a 'grass is greener' thing or if some people just aren't suited to the country in which they were born. It's a shame it's so hard to move around. Too bad we just can't trade palaces with someone who wants to switch.


Things are almost there within Schengen countries. You found your spot in England. I found mine in the US. Every immigrant has his/her driving factor. Some make it. Some do not. Were mankind not driven by something to find out what is out there we would still be living in caves.


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

Dominic,

I hope you can resolve your problems about getting to the US. It's too bad that you just missed the 18-year-old deadline for automatic citizenship. If your mother is willing to move to the US at least temporarily for you (which seems possible is she's intent on reclaiming her US citizenship, I'd hazard a guess that U.S. will look favorably at reuniting a mother and child, even an adult one, fairly rapidly.

Regarding where to live, if you do come to the U.S., you should understand that Americans are very mobile, moving often in their lives. You don't have to find the place that has the best schools and environment for raising a family. You may enjoy yourself better in seeking a place that's better for singles, and then, once you find a person, you two can seek that family environment, Indeed, if your future spouse is from somewhere in the same region, you two may wind up moving closer to the spouse's family, which, given your goals, will be even better for an old fashion U.S. upbringing.

And you're so right in how conservative America is much more intent on celebrating our holidays. I grew up in Connecticut, then lived in NYC and then overseas for a long while before moving to Virginia. I was really surprised at how the public schools, the local government bodies, the churches, celebrated the holidays in a much more intense manner than in Conn. and certainly NYC.

I imagine either Texas or Arizona will be great for your future, but you can also consider the American south as a conservative region that is strong on family and guns. In Virginia, for example, you can buy a handgun immediately after a computer check and heck, long as you keep in a visible holster, can strap it on in the gun store and wear it in public to your heart's content. And you do see it.


----------



## DominicFG (Oct 19, 2014)

twostep said:


> Things are almost there within Schengen countries. You found your spot in England. I found mine in the US. Every immigrant has his/her driving factor. Some make it. Some do not. Were mankind not driven by something to find out what is out there we would still be living in caves.


Very well said. Thank you


----------



## DominicFG (Oct 19, 2014)

Meritorious-MasoMenos said:


> Dominic,
> 
> I hope you can resolve your problems about getting to the US. It's too bad that you just missed the 18-year-old deadline for automatic citizenship. If your mother is willing to move to the US at least temporarily for you (which seems possible is she's intent on reclaiming her US citizenship, I'd hazard a guess that U.S. will look favorably at reuniting a mother and child, even an adult one, fairly rapidly.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your insight. It is definitely a shame that I missed my 18 year deadline!
Now moving is a lot harder. My Mother is currently getting her documentation sorted, so she can have proof of citizenship and a passport. She will be sorting out her taxes too -and she would like advice on this too. 

Unfortunately, I have spoken to her about a possible temporary move, and it does not seem favorable to her. I believe the most likely scenario will be that I will have to apply for an immigration visa through a job offer (registered nurse) which will not be easy. 

If anyone has advice as to this immigration method, please let me know. 
I am not completely abandoning the premise of a move, but I am aware of how difficult things are at the moment.


----------



## invisibletexan (Aug 23, 2015)

My wife is a Kiwi from around Hamilton. Maybe you would like to speak to her via email


----------

